# هل بامكانى تصنيع هذه الماكينات كتحدى جديد لقلة الامكانيات



## البسبوسة (5 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروع فكرت فيه من مدة وهو صناعة معدات ورشة المونيوم من داخل السوق المحلى بامكانيات تؤهلنا لصناعة متل هده المكائن
سادخل فى الموضوع 
الالة الاولى ماكينة التفريز وهى ماكينة تقوم بفتح مضلعات الالمونيوم كفتحة القفل وفتحات المقابض والمفصلات وتشفير اجزا من المضلع 

مكونات الماكينة 
محركين كهربائيين واحد كبير والاخر صغير الاول دائم الشغل وهوا المحرك الى به المحور المتبت عليه سكاكين التفريز التلاته والتانى متبت عليه مسامير تقب او بمعنى اصح بونطتى تقب 
محورين جر العربة التى بها المحرك الى الاتجاه العمودى ومحورين اخرين فى الاتجاه الافقى 
5 مكابس تتبيت القطاعت فى كل جه اتنين ماعدا جهة واحدة فهى مكبس واحد 
واقى حديدى على سكاكين التفريز 








نظرية عملها 
تثبيت المضلع على المنضدة المطلوبة وتتبيتها بالمكابس وتشغيل المحرك وجر العربة فى الاجاه الافقى او العمودى حسب نوع التفريزة بالنسبة للمحرك التانى فهو يشتغل بتامينه عندما يتم جر العربة فى الاتجاه العمودى اتناء القيام بعملية فتح المفصلات وفى نفس الوقت يتم صعود البونط لتقب فتحتى مسامير ربط المفصلات







الالة التانية مكبس هيروليكى لتخريم فتحة زوايا التجميع للعادى والمنزلق وفتحات تصريف المياه 







يتكون من مكبس يشتغل بقوة دفع الهواء وهو يشتغل يمين ويسار حسب نوع التخريمة وحسب ضنى ان التعقيد فى كيفية صنع هذا المكبس







للعلم ان هذه المكائن تصنيع ايطالى 
فى اليومين القادمين سامدكم ببعض الصور والفيديوات التى تبين كافة اعمال هده اللالات
الى من فى باله امتلاك هذه المكائن او كيفية جلب خرائط تصنيعها وماهى نوعية المعادن اواى اى معلومة تفيد فى صناعة هذه المكائن ان يجعل هذا الموضوع كبحت لصناعة هذه الالات
والله ولى التوفيق​


----------



## h2foo3 (5 أبريل 2008)

بجد جميله انا كنت اتمنى انى اعمل ماكينات شبيهه بهذه فى الكليه ولكن ما باليد حيله لايوجد دعم 

حتى من الساده اعضاء هيئات التدريس وعدم اهتمام منهم بس بشكرك على دعم الامل جوانا 

انا ان شاء الله فى السنة الاخيره فى قسم هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى وارجوا من الله ان يوفقنى واقوم بعمل ما افكر به من تصميمات


----------



## البسبوسة (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونحن فى انتظار افكارك التى نحتاجها لكى نضع بحت شامل عن هاتين الالتين لكى نصل الى صنعهم


----------



## مشعل1 (15 أغسطس 2009)

كيف اصنع مكبس ومطحنة لطحن انواع متعددة من المواد (ليست مطحنة حبوب)


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

